# Mr. Feel Good's Sale Thread



## Mr. Feel Good (Apr 27, 2011)

*[H]Harridan, Tyranids, GK, WHFB/40k Misc [W] $$, GK*

For all pics of models, go here: http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/364856.page


I've unfortunately decided that I need cash a lot more than I need a super awesome model, so I'm finally having to put my Harridan up for sale. He's fully painted and magnetized for easy transport, with pics of him at the link above. I need to take some pics of the wings and with him fully assembled, which I will post later tonight. I'm looking for about $450 shipped for him, as the model alone costs $423 shipped from Forgeworld. You may feel free to send me offers, but I'm relatively firm on the price due to the time and effort that has been put into assembling, magnetizing, and painting the big boy. 

Tyranids:

24 termigaunts (NIB) - $44 shipped

20 Gargoyles (10 NIB and 10 off sprue with one assembled) - $44 shipped

2 Zoanthropes (assembled) - $36 shipped

1 Lictor (NIB) - $18 shipped



Grey Knights:

Stormraven (NIB) - $52 shipped *[PENDING]*

Vindicare, Callidus, Celexus Assassins (primed black) - $28 shipped



Misc. 40k/WHFB:

Planetary Empires set - $40 shipped

Forest Dragon - $26 shipped

Sisters models (1 seraphim leader, 1 sisters standard bearer w/ bloody rose banner, sisters pulpit) - make an offer




Want:

-Paypal $$
-3 FW Servo Skulls
-Dreadnought
-Venerable Dreadnought
-Razorback(s)


----------



## Mr. Feel Good (Apr 27, 2011)

sold some models, but plenty more left!


----------



## Mr. Feel Good (Apr 27, 2011)

added Space Hulk for sale


----------



## Mr. Feel Good (Apr 27, 2011)

Added Warhammer Fortress w/ siege equipment, legion of the damned, and video games for sale.


----------



## Mr. Feel Good (Apr 27, 2011)

Everything still needs a good home!


----------



## Mr. Feel Good (Apr 27, 2011)

Giving this a bit of a bump... Fortress sold


----------



## Mr. Feel Good (Apr 27, 2011)

Added Jokaero to wants list.


----------



## Mr. Feel Good (Apr 27, 2011)

Space Hulk trade fell through, still available


----------



## Mr. Feel Good (Apr 27, 2011)

Updated wants list


----------



## Mr. Feel Good (Apr 27, 2011)

posted skaven army on ebay


----------



## Mr. Feel Good (Apr 27, 2011)

Only 17 hours left on the Skaven army ebay auction. Go check it out, it has the full range from HQ to Troop to Elite.


----------



## Mr. Feel Good (Apr 27, 2011)

updated thread with Harridan for sale


----------



## Mr. Feel Good (Apr 27, 2011)

Added a picture of the Harridan model fully assembled


----------



## Mr. Feel Good (Apr 27, 2011)

bumping this with some more tyranids for sale. Also a few GK models.


----------



## Mr. Feel Good (Apr 27, 2011)

More models added for sale, dropped price on Harridan


----------



## Mr. Feel Good (Apr 27, 2011)

Last price drop on the Harridan, as low as I'm going to go...


----------



## Mr. Feel Good (Apr 27, 2011)

let's see if we can get a nibble...


----------

